# Swampert forum



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

> clike on the swampert it will take you to the site.
The forum is just getting up but it has somethings on there and they are waiting for people to fill them. Like it has breeders and gyms. I am also looking for people to help aka modertours for my site. I am kind of new at this thing and it would help if i had someone that could tell me what would make my forum better. After i get gyms filled up there will be E4 or depending on how strong of a trainer you are you might get put right into E4. ty for reading this post have fun


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

boring


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

oh sorry if i don't amuze you it's not my fault im just getting started. You should be more nicer how bout you help me not make it boring.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't looked at your forum yet, but if it's anything like you post, then you need to improve on 3 things to start:

-Grammar
-Spelling
-Punctuation

EDIT: yep. and I find your... post-indication icons? a bit too large. But that's just me.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 31, 2008)

The gigantic swampert icons need to be replaced with something a bit... smaller. Maybe overworld sprites?

The color scheme doesn't look very appealing. You need to work on your grammar. That's pretty much all I have to say.

Oh, and


> We do not allow the advertising of any other sites on *Chimchar forums*


At least change stuff up around a bit after copying it from some other forum.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> oh srry if i don't amuze you it's not my fault im just getting start you should be more nicer how bout you help me not make it boring


I think an English class will help you more than I ever could.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow you guys are fu**ing mean and are realy getting on my nerve so umm if you don't have nothing nice to say don't say it at all
ty


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

No, see, we say things in _coherent English_. A novel concept, I know.

Also, nice job ripping off someone else's rules. (Here is where they were stolen from)


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

well ty *cough*slut*cough* sorry i think im comeing down with something

now........can someone realy tell me what can i do to better my site with no smart remarks?


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 31, 2008)

_We just told you_


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok I'll change the icons anything eles


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Type in coherent English.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 31, 2008)

Your spelling and grammar for one.

Edit: Furret beat me to it.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

You guys act like this is an test and you must spell everything correct. I'll mess up on any word i want like the word lke or maybe I'll mess up on umm the word wrd or hi ih. what is that doing to you guys dose it realy bother you like that? Is it going to kill me or you?


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 31, 2008)

It's _annoying. _ And hard to read.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

well sorry everyone is not perfect and all i asked was for a couple new people on my forum and a little help fixing it up. But you guys/girls want to come out of no where an start picking on me. I mean why can't you help instead of makeing thing worst. Ty for what you said but did you have to say it so mean? why not just say well your pics can be a little smaller or something like that?


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Nobody wants to join your forum if _they can't fucking understand a thing you're saying_.

You don't care? That's fantastic. Have fun with your empty forum. I'm not talking out of my ass, you know.
Read through this thread. Especially this:


			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> *You can't spell.*
> "But this isn't English class!"  Yeah, well, shut up; I don't care.  You went to English class to learn _English_, so bloody well use it. The rules you learn in math class still apply outside it, too. It's not the responsibility of the rest of the literate world to decode what the hell you're trying to say. You are presenting a work to the rest of us; either put in some effort to do it right, or don't bother.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol......i like that post but realy if you think i spell bad there is people that spell way worst then me and when i say way worst i mean it. The only reason i would spell wrong would be becaue the two letters are close and i mad a misstake and hit or maybe it is an double letter and i thought i hit twice but i didn't i mean im not writing with a pincle and paper. lol you guys/girls need to stop being so uptight :P


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 31, 2008)

the funny thing is that you yell at us for "picking on you" yet we're just giving you pointers and you're the one yelling "fuck you" and "slut". How mature.

And yeah, there are people who spell worse (namely kindergarten students and those who put no effort whatsoever in their dialogue). Doesn't give _you_ an excuse not to at least try. Can you actually spell better, or are you just being lazy and using chatspeak to save time?


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

trust me i can spell. If i couldn't would i be on an 11th grade reading level?


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

Suggestion: Red squiggly lines=Fix it up! 
Unless you're typing a Pokemon's name, person's name, stuff like that..... Then you'll nearly always have a dreaded squiggly line.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 31, 2008)

You spell bad. Honestly, how do you mix up i and e? They're on _opposite sides of the keyboard_.

Also, if you misspell something, _fix it_.

Edit: Reading =! Writing.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> trust me i can spell. If i couldn't would i be on an 11th grade reading level?


11th grade reading level
2nd grade writing level

also lol at reading so poorly that it's rated by secondary school grade


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

who has time to go back i did not even plan to be on here this long so bye guys/girls and who ever was that who said something about my spelling fu** off realy i'm starting to get tiered of you guys do you do this all time because i been looking at some of these post and you guys/girls seem realy mean your not like people you would find me around bye


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 31, 2008)

Eevee said:


> 2nd grade writing level


that's an insult to 2nd graders everywhere. Shit even I wrote better than that in 2nd grade

@OP: In all seriousness though what bothers me the most isn't grammar or spelling but a severe lack of maturity, manners, and humility. Can't even take basic criticism. The ability to take criticism is even more important than an 11th grade reading level. Your behavior also suggests lack of effort and drive, both of which are also more important than an 11th grade reading level.

You're not going to read this or, if you do, take it seriously, though. Why do I waste butterfree's webspace with this rambling anyway


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> modertours


----------



## Altmer (Aug 31, 2008)

lol

major lol at this thread


----------



## nastypass (Aug 31, 2008)

/thread


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well ummmm ty you for reading this post if you feel as though you want to help out with the site just stop by and leave me an pm or something. ty


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 31, 2008)

*fix*


			
				Ken#1 said:
			
		

> Well um... Thank you for reading this post if you feel as though you want to help out with the site, just stop by and leave me an PM or something.


Please, it's a pain to read.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

well i changed the colors so i hope that made it a little better.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Yet you are consistently ignoring our most prominent suggestion...


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea i will go through the site and fix my spelling soon if it realy tics you off that bad. ok do you feel better now


----------



## CNiall (Aug 31, 2008)

You still have your posts.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 31, 2008)

You also have to keep typing more like an un-retarded person along with fixing the posts you already made.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

what post????? im confused


----------



## Renteura (Aug 31, 2008)

...

You said you're fixing the spelling mistakes you already made.
You also have to just stop making spelling mistakes in your new posts.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

oh ok thats make alot more since ]>


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

...
wow.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Is that like spam just saying wow?
Thak you guys/girls for looking at my forum and telling me what i can do to make it better. It looks way better then when i frist put it up. Thank you sooooooooooo much
even though you were a little mean.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 31, 2008)

...

They were not mean. It's called _criticism._

You only have one board now? WTF?

And your spelling hasn't changed. AT ALL.

Okay, you just made your site a little worse.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Who said I already went thorugh? Did I type ok I went through and fixed my spelling? Because I realy don't think I did so untill I do please don't worry about what my last post says. please and thank you


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 31, 2008)

Could you capitalize your "I"s? Thanks.^^


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Your Welcome lol ]]>]]>]]>]]>]]>]]>


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

That line of Swamperts is pretty annoying considering you only need one.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

They are doing the swampert dance maybe you should join in. lol


----------



## Renteura (Aug 31, 2008)

^ Didn't you listen to *all of us* about freaking grammar? Yes, you did fix your _previous_ posts, but when you make new posts, it doesn't look like you're putting much effort into it.


EDIT: ...My god...on your forums in the suggestions thread, I had a post that said "Please use correct spelling and grammar" and you edited it to say "speel a litle better "


----------



## 87 (Aug 31, 2008)

Then site is still really bad.

Read the thread AK showed you and start over.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Who is AK??


----------



## CNiall (Aug 31, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> Who is AK??


Read the thread Furretsu gave you.


----------



## 87 (Aug 31, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Read the thread Furretsu gave you.


This.

Thank you CNiall.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 31, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> trust me i can spell. If i couldn't would i be on an 11th grade reading level?


 So? I'm on an 11th-grade reading level and type better than you do. That remark didn't help all that much...

 And the L and E keys are at opposite sides of the keyboard. You must have really bad eye-hand coordination...


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

He didn't say can I type he said can I spell and I said if I couldn't would I be on 11th grade reading level. Maybe you should learn how to comperhend what you read realy.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 31, 2008)

O_o

 What does your reading level have to do with it? Really?


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

Mabe u shuld learn how to speel realy.
In all seriousness, respond to criticism that way. People will just hate you more and more.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Spell is spelt spell not speel.


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

...
Have a sense of humor.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh lol thats pretty funny I didn't think no one on this site had one.


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

I wasn't sure that anyone on Chimchar Forums I mean... *SWAMPERT* forums had one either.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

hmmm are you sighed up on my forum???


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell no. And I never will.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do you have a vendetta against spelling and grammar? Every time someone suggests you fix it up you say GOD IS IT REALLY THAT IMPORTANT JESUS

Though I'm not sure you could spell 'important'.


----------



## Ken #1 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol Important you learn that word in 2nd grade do you think that is an big word? If you do i feel bad for you.


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you ever learn the word "Grammar" by any chance? And how about "Punctuation"?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 31, 2008)

And why on Earth would we do something absurd like that?


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Umm I belive I did if I didn't how would I know what you guys/girls are telling me to fix??


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 1, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> lol Important you learn that word in 2nd grade do you think that is an big word? If you do i feel bad for you.


Seeing as you can't spell the word 'really'.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 1, 2008)

I love how well your avatar goes with your post there, Strangy.

it's like a teacher going, 'jesus christ kid do i /really/ have to explain this to you'


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 1, 2008)

Walker said:


> I love how well your avatar goes with your post there, Strangy.
> 
> it's like a teacher going, 'jesus christ kid do i /really/ have to explain this to you'


It's my expression in real life, too.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 1, 2008)

wow......You guys went way off subject........Which is my forum.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 1, 2008)

...You were too...


----------



## 87 (Sep 1, 2008)

Obviously no one wants to join your forum.

It's not finished, not appealing, nothing.

So read the thread Furret gave you, redo the ENTIRE forum, and we'll be happy.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Why would i redo the entire forum? There are people who likes my site and that gets on. What would i like to delet there post because some site i posted an ad on said so? I have already put up new backround which my forum user said was nice and my mods are working on the rest of the stuff. What would be the use of makeing an new forum if all i have to do is fix that one up?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Because if you did you could have even _more_ people who like your site,  not just the select few who can see past the MyBannerMaker banner. (Seriously, what the heck? MBM fails in all aspects. Make your own banner, or ask someone else to do it for you.)

 And the site didn't say so, the users on the forum are giving you crits, which is what you _should have expected_ when you made a forum. I learned this lesson too, the hard way.

 But you know what I did when people said my site was a carbon-copy? I brainstormed and added a new activity with a friend of mine, in an attempt to add something fun and original to my forum.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Umm dude I did make my own banner just the easy way. On my banner maker you pick the size of the banner you want,get your own pictue, and put on your own words. I didn't just see the banner and say wow that gose good with my site.


----------



## o_O (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh? Then what's that "Make your own banner at MyBannerMaker.com" doing there? I suppose that you're "advertising". And your affiliates are forum-creator websites. -_- Nice.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

I know how to use MyBannerMaker, thank you. It just looks extremely immature.

 I could make you a better one if you like. :3


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah i am advertising for them who ever makes an banner there has to advertise for them it's there logo that is on all there banner. Is that a problem i made 3 banners on there site there logo never did anything to me.



Murkrowfeather said:


> I know how to use MyBannerMaker, thank you. It just looks extremely immature.
> 
> I could make you a better one if you like. :3


That would be nice but untill I do get an new banner i'm going with what i already have


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Shall I get started on it now?

 Or do you want some examples first?


----------



## Eevee (Sep 1, 2008)

wait

is there seriously a product and/or service called MyBannerMaker





I think I am going to cry

I don't even want to see this; don't link it





addendum: OP's forum is now blocked to guests; does this mean e is no longer interested in suggestions (or new users)?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Or he's working on it.

 And yeah, MyBannerMaker rears it's ugly head all too often.

 Hey, 300 posts! Wh-hoo!


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll make their banner now... It's a nice forum with nice people if you get to know them... Ken#1, I'm Twilight.=3


----------



## Altmer (Sep 1, 2008)

ok so um guys (i typoed this as gays at first)

what is this thread

I mean seriously

what is the point of it


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Go look through it.

 This guy advertised an uninteresting form, we gave him criticism, he whined and cursed at us, we tried again, more whining and cursing, we tried for the third time, he cooled down...


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 1, 2008)

Eevee said:


> does this mean e is no longer interested in suggestions


looking through this thread you can easily tell that e wasn't really interested in anyone's suggestions in the first place


----------



## Zeph (Sep 1, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> But you know what I did when people said my site was a carbon-copy? I brainstormed and added a new activity with a friend of mine, in an attempt to add something fun and original to my forum.


I you referring to the Battle Caverns?

Good times.

But seriously, Ken #1, you should listen to people. Spelling and Grammar _does_ matter incredibly. We're not being horrible or whatever, we're trying to help you make your site better. It's doubtful someone'll join if they see 'hi welcom to mi fourm lol' or similar all over the place. Please take our suggestions into account, unless you're deliberately trying to fail.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep... *eyes get dazed look*

 But the point of a forum is to have a nice, friendly community with plenty of things to do and people to talk to on the Internet, with a nice, clean, pleasant layout and easy-to-read text. A nice name helps too. _That_ makes a good forum.

 I didn't see any of the qualities I just mentioned anywhere in your forum.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 1, 2008)

Altmer said:


> ok so um guys (i typoed this as gays at first)
> 
> what is this thread
> 
> ...


Something to do.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 1, 2008)

why are you feeding the troll


----------



## nastypass (Sep 1, 2008)

because its not a troll


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, ok.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 2, 2008)

Because it's something to feed. 

Seriously this thread is gold.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I see you guys/girls post even if I don't post back. I'm just here to thank you guys/girls for helping me out with my site i have fixed it up. I even got a couple people who knew what they were doing to help me. lol Thank you guys for the suggestions. Go check out with you help with.
Can you guys/girls clike my dragons?


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 2, 2008)

I will, because I... Am Twilight on your forums, it's great!=D


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 2, 2008)

Some things to fix even now:


> water pokemon is the best


is should be are

Pokémon has a capital 'P' and an acute over the 'e'

Having a 'list of mistakes' fails. Just correct the mistakes, not leave a topic about them there.

The banner /really/ needs to be fixed


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 2, 2008)

You don't need to have an acute over the E. I don't know about you, but I don't want to run off to Sunnyneo or something to type the name of a series of games or an anime. Thanks.

 But the banner _does_ need to be fixed.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

..Sunnyneo? What?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunnyneo is a Neopets fan website with all of the special characters, like the spade sign, heart sign, letters with acutes and other signs on them...pretty useful.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 2, 2008)

the acute over the e can be gotten by pressing alt gr + e.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea thanks for the thing about the banner. The problem is I didn't make it i'll try to get another one.
Oh yeah it would hep if more people joined we are trying to like get gym leaders,E4,battlers, etc. but we need a little bit more people
can you guys click my dragons mostly my white one


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 3, 2008)

What does "clike" mean? Never heard that word before...


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol funny you sound like you could be the user Renteura of my forum are you?


----------



## o_O (Sep 3, 2008)

*Facepalms* Renteura is a completely different user of TCoD. Maybe you should check out who from TCoD is actually on your forums?


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I sayed could maybe there sisters/brothers or something. I don't even know if they are an boy or an girl lol. Why do you think I always say guys/girls?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 3, 2008)

'Guys' is used as a general term by most people.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 3, 2008)

Work on grammar.
1. Learn to use adverbs, example: I did "well" or "badly", rather than "good" or "bad".
2. Work on sentence structure. You wrote:
#1.no ubers no legends#2.go by the gym you challeged rules
A better way to say that would be:
Rule 1: Do not use ubers or legendaries. Rule 2: Abide by the rules of the gym you have challenged.

The thing at the top (is that what everyone's calling "the banner?") needs some work. Perhaps you should take a screenshot of the background behind it, and use that as a background for the picture.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 3, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> the acute over the e can be gotten by pressing alt gr + e.


not on all keyboards (I get €). alt + 0233 is the way to go.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 3, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> I sayed could maybe there sisters/brothers or something. I don't even know if they are an boy or an girl lol. Why do you think I always say guys/girls?


...no, I'm not Furret's brother.

EDIT: stop deleting topics users make for suggestions. <.<
like mine.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 4, 2008)

Say "guys/girls" one more time.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Why would i say it again?
I mean if you want to I will.
My dragons look soooo cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> the acute over the e can be gotten by pressing alt gr + e.


That doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 5, 2008)

You don't pick up sarcasm.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol i geuss I don't sometimes.
The url of my site has been changed it is now http://swampert.video-forums.com/forum.htm


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 5, 2008)

You should consider switching to Zetaboards. It looks a bit better and is probably easier than what you are using right now.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 5, 2008)

Zetaboards are nice. 

I would recommend it as well.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 6, 2008)

*feels loved*

:D

 Anyway. *ahem* The banner and layout in general looks a bit better this time, if only because you made your own instea of relying on MyBannerMaker. Put enough time into it, maybe consider a name change to 'The Swampert Forum' or something along those lines, and you can make a pretty nice little knot of buddies, even if it only lives for a few weeks. *huggles Castform and Flora*


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 6, 2008)

first, zetaboards are fugly.
and second, does it seem to me that there is a negative correlation between the quality of a site/forum and the attention its thread receives? does this have a positive or negative effect on webmasters who try to present decent content but get pushed to the bottom because a user would rather scathingly put down some random forum than complement/critique said sites?
thirdly, how is "The Swampert Forum" a "name change" from "Swampert Forum"? It's just sticking an article at the beginning.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 6, 2008)

From what I saw, it's just 'Swampert'.

 And Zetaboards ma be fugly, but what he's using right now is even more fugly.

 Third, tht's just the way it goes. Don't like it? Yell at everyone for doing something they are supposed to do; give criticism.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

except sites that deserve constructive criticism and thoughtful feedback don't get it; instead it all goes to garbage like this


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 6, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> except sites that deserve constructive criticism and thoughtful feedback don't get it; instead it all goes to garbage like this


 Well then why did you post here? You were only removing more 'sites that deserve constructive criticism' from the list by posting at 'garbage like this'.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

idk because i'm a filthy hypocrite


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

It's just plain easier to post about bad things.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 8, 2008)

What you guys/girls talking about? lol


----------



## nastypass (Sep 8, 2008)

try reading the thread


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I see...........so whats new?
It seems like my site went up now it's just going down but i'll fix that when I can stay on computer longer.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 12, 2008)

guys/girls


----------



## Dewgongian (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=812

Now stop with this foolishness.


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 19, 2008)

It's OK, but... how do you do styles?


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey I'm back


----------



## o_O (Sep 20, 2008)

Whee. We are so happy to have you back.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 20, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> My dragons look soooo cool!!!!!!!!!





Ken #1 said:


> can you guys click my dragons mostly my white one


...this has _what_ to do with your site?



Ken #1 said:


> wow......You guys went way off subject........Which is my forum.


Hm.

Honestly, I don't have much faith in any forum run by someone who can barely spell and keeps wandering off topic. Sorry.


----------



## Ken #1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol ok funny I didn't ask for faith in my site I asked for tips.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 20, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> Lol ok funny I didn't ask for faith in my site I asked for tips.


*facepalm* That _was_ a tip. One along the lines of "sort out the things I was pointing out or _no sod else will either_".


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, I want to say this in the nicest way possible, since you seem to be sensitive, and have a short temper, like me.
You need a slightly more interesting style. I suggest making a pattern that's not eye-hurting; not saying that yours is, because it isn't. It's just a bit... plain.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey check out my new layout or "pattern" which ever one you call it.


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Awsome. Do you happen to be Admin or swampert on these forums?


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am swampert. 
Why do you ask?


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Just wanted to know.=3

Two administrators can be confusing, ya know.^^


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 1, 2008)

So is the layout good or no?


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes. It's frickin' awsome.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dose everyone think it's "frickin' awsome"?


----------



## nastypass (Oct 2, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well what do you think?


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not frickin' awesome.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys don't like it all? :(


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

No.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys just want to be mean it is ok I feel where you are coming from. lol


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, good to know that you know where we are "comeing" from. Whatever that means.
I will pretend to refuse to understand you until you add punctuation, spelling, and grammar.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

We are not being mean.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

o_O said:


> OK, good to know that you know where we are "comeing" from. Whatever that means.
> I will pretend to refuse to understand you until you add punctuation, spelling, and grammar.


Actually, this is mean.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Ken isn't listening to us what else are we suppose to say


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, you don't have to go out of your way to be hurtful. I mean... "I will 'pretend to refuse to understand' you because your grammar isn't perfect" is kind of stupid. Ken's posts are, at least for the most part, quite legible. And anyway, o_O probably isn't a 12-year-old grammar prodigy himself.

I mean, you've got to be _pretty thick_ if you can't understand "comeing", incorrect as it may be.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 3, 2008)

Not really good, and maybe you could add skin styles. I'll join when I see a new style.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, I think you'll find he's improved it. Oh yeah, and Terry, you can talk can't you? Your Forums only has *2* Pokémon related Forums, and only 4 over all. But Ken still needs to improve his grammar and spelling etc.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh. lol. I just noticed what you guys was talking about. lol I fixed it.
That thing about the "skin styles" are you talking about what I call the layout?


----------



## CNiall (Oct 3, 2008)

Mercury said:


> Actually, I think you'll find he's improved it. Oh yeah, and Terry, you can talk can't you? Your Forums only has *2* Pokémon related Forums, and only 4 over all. But Ken still needs to improve his grammar and spelling etc.


Improvement does not make something good. It makes it better. (although if this constitutes the site _after_ being improved I'd hate to see the original)


----------



## o_O (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, it is better. Way better than the original, at least. And no, I'm not a grammar whiz. But I try.
:P Sorry to the people who think I was being mean.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 3, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Improvement does not make something good. It makes it better. (although if this constitutes the site _after_ being improved I'd hate to see the original)


I belive They are talking about the way I talk on here. It is true that improvement dose not make something good it onlys makes it better. But what is your point?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Oct 4, 2008)

1. Stringy sentences are generally not appreciated here in the Advertising forum.
 2. Everyone is mean sometimes.
 3. Improve your grammar, and people hopefully won't be so "mean".
 4. Mudkips > Swamperts :3


----------



## CNiall (Oct 4, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> I belive They are talking about the way I talk on here and it is true that improvement dose not make something good it onlys makes it better but what is your point?


If they are talking about your grammar, my point still stands--sure, it's _improved_, but it is by no stretch of the imagination good. The same goes for your site.

Mercury was saying that you have improved [grammar/site] as if it makes the [grammar/site] good.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone thinks I said it makes it *good*, because I never said that. It makes it better, not good all of a sudden. Just thought I'd make that clear.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 4, 2008)

So what if my grammar is not the best. "Mercury was saying that you have improved [grammar/site] as if it makes the [grammar/site] good." Are you saying that better grammar dose not make the site better? Dose this "[grammar/site]" mean grammar and site or grammar or site?


----------



## Mercury (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it means Grammar or Site. No, I am just saying that better grammar doesn't make it miles better. It makes it better, but what makes it more better (if you get what I mean) is the content. Did that help?


----------



## CNiall (Oct 5, 2008)

Mercury said:


> I don't understand why everyone thinks I said it makes it *good*, because I never said that. It makes it better, not good all of a sudden. Just thought I'd make that clear.


I think that stems largely from the way you said 'I think you'll find he's improved it' to Terry.

Maybe if you'd _listen to us_ and improve your grammar we'd be more willing to help you--'so what if my grammar is not the best' really doesn't inspire hope for taking criticism on your site. Just a thought.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Umm CN this thing ' is not this thing " just thought I let you know. "<-quote. 
Not quote->'.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> Umm CN this thing ' is not this thing " just thought I let you know. "<-quote.
> Not quote->'.


What?

eta: oh, I think I know what you mean (yet again, work on your grammar).



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> In English usage, they come as pairs in two forms: as single quotation marks ('. . .'), and as double quotation marks (“. . .”).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quotation_mark


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 5, 2008)

You know that thing I said about most of his posts being legible?

This wasn't one of them.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 5, 2008)

Can we stop paying attention to this thread? There are lots of other Advertising threads that deserve the attention this one is getting more than this one does.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well they like my forum and want to give it more attention then the other Advertising threads.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> Well they like my forum and want to give it more attention then the other Advertising threads.


Actually... I think you've got it wrong.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 5, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Can we stop paying attention to this thread? There are lots of other Advertising threads that deserve the attention this one is getting more than this one does.


It's quite a bit easier point out flaws than give praise while still being constructive. :/  Human nature, my friend.


----------



## Mudkipz (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken, is English your native language? If not, try to improve a little before making a forum or website. So far so good, though.

If English is your native language, then try to add proper grammar and punctuation if nothing else to your posts and forums so that people can understand you better.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well thank you for the tips. Now stay on this thread and praise swampert forum!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 5, 2008)

We are not here to praise it, please read our posts and take our advice.


----------



## Ken #1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, I thought I couldn't take a joke.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken #1 said:


> Ok, I thought I couldn't take a joke.


This doesn't make sense either, although I think I know what he's trying to say.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> It's quite a bit easier point out flaws than give praise while still being constructive. :/  Human nature, my friend.


Which is why I suggested not posting here at all. :talking:


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I just suggest that you organise your forums, and/or put them into categories? I think it'd make the place look a lot tidier. And some form of description for each board would be good too.

And, put less Swampert in your sig, or be more specific which to click on. It took me forever to find the one with the link. XD


----------

